# petite question automator



## outsooncool (22 Juin 2007)

vOILÀ, J'utilise automator pour générer une archive en .zip de plusieus fichiers mais je suis toujours obligé de passer par clic droit, automator et chercher : archive zip pour trouver cette "fonction". N'y a t il pas un moyen plus simple? 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## outsooncool (22 Juin 2007)

Question débile, c est dans le menu clic droit en fait, je n'y avais jms prété attention

Si le modo peut effacer mon message, désolé


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2007)

Quand c'est gentiment demand&#233; 
Je me contente de fermer.


----------

